# get involved emotionally



## reka39

Hello! I would like to ask you if the expression ‘mexer comigo’ means ‘get involved emotionally’. Does it have a positive or negative meaning? Moreover, does it make sense: ‘o filme que vi ontem mexeu comigo porque me lembrou da aldeia dos meus avós’? thanks!!


----------



## englishmania

I think it may have a positive or a negative meaning depending on the context. Something may upset you...(negative)
 It means that something affected you, made you think or moved you.


----------



## reka39

Hello! From what I understood the subject of ‘mexer com’ isn’t a person  but a specific situation/characteristics/feature and so on, right? Can you provide me with other examples where the person involved emotionally is not ‘me’? Thanks!


----------



## englishmania

_Vê-la de novo, depois destes anos todos, mexeu com ele. 
Eu sei que toda esta situação mexeu muito contigo, mas tens de relaxar e seguir com a tua vida.
Voltar à nossa cidade mexeu muito connosco. Não pensei que nos fosse afectar tanto.
Voltar ao local do ataque mexeu muito com ela. Foi como se vivesse tudo outra vez.


Aquela tarde de sábado em que falámos pela primeira vez mexeu comigo. 
Este texto mexeu bastante comigo. Identifiquei-me bastante.
_


----------



## reka39

englishmania said:


> _Vê-la de novo, depois destes anos todos, mexeu com ele.
> Eu sei que toda esta situação mexeu muito contigo, mas tens de relaxar e seguir com a tua vida.
> Voltar à nossa cidade mexeu muito connosco. Não pensei que nos fosse afectar tanto.
> Voltar ao local do ataque mexeu muito com ela. Foi como se vivesse tudo outra vez.
> 
> 
> Aquela tarde de sábado em que falámos pela primeira vez mexeu comigo.
> Este texto mexeu bastante comigo. Identifiquei-me bastante.
> _



Thanks!! Now it's more clear. Just a question: in the first sentence you wrote 'mexeu com ele' because 've(r)-la de novo' is a verb, and the verb is considered as a masculine name, right? Perhaps it would be the same to write: 'o vê-la ...', am I right?


----------



## englishmania

I think I know what you mean but no, I wouldn't say "O vê-la".


----------



## reka39

Thanks! So, 'mexer com' is used just with the 3ps or 3pp. Does it make sense to say, for example 'quer mexer com a minha vida?' if I want to ask sb if he wants to be part of my life, share feelings, joys,..ect?
Another question. From a quick research in google, I see that 'mexer com' can be used in other context. For example I found 'Sabe mexer com HTML?' What does it mean?


----------



## thdiass

Ciao, reka39!
"Mexer comigo" can be used with 1p or 2p as well. Singular or plural. "Você mexe comigo" is very commom (and even a little romantic!) and perfectly possible. It means "you touch me", "you move me", "everything is in order with my feelings until the moment you/the thing come(s), 'cause when you/the thing come(s), my feelings get disordered (in a good way - love, for example - or in a bad way - fear for example).

"quer mexer com a minha vida?" doesn't make much sense because when someone or something "mexe" with you, you don't have control of it. It's like cold wind in a hot day. It touches you before you realize it's coming and you take a sweater after being touched. So, asking if someone wants to "mexer" with you in the future makes little sense.

Yet, "saber mexer com" can mean "have the necessary skills to do/operate something". It's informal. The formal way would be "ter conhecimentos sobre/em".

Bye!


----------



## Outsider

Como já disseram, "mexer com" significa afetar as emoções ou pensamentos, positiva ou negativamente. Em inglês "mess with" ou "mess up" às vezes tem um sentido semelhante.

Mas "mexer" tem outros sentidos:


> _v. tr._
> 
> 1.           Dar voltas a.
> 2. Mover.
> 
> 3.Revolver.
> 
> _v. intr._
> 4. *Bulir; tocar, pôr a mão.*
> 
> _v. pron._
> 5.           Agitar-se, mover-se.
> 6.           Aviar-
> se.


No caso do segundo exemplo corresponderia talvez a "dabble" ou "work" em inglês.


----------



## reka39

thdiass said:


> Yet, "saber mexer com" can mean "have the necessary skills to do/operate something". It's informal. The formal way would be "ter conhecimentos sobre/em".



Ok, I got it. Do you believe is it more informal to say 'sabes trabalhar com HTML' or 'sabes mexer com HTML'? Moreover (this question goes to the Portuguese audience),  do you use this kind of sentence in this side of the Atlantic too or it is just a Brazilian expression? Thanks!!


----------



## Jabir

In Brazil, reka, the more informal is to say "mexer com HTML", but both are correct.


----------



## thdiass

Reka39, I don't know how do portuguese people use it. 
Here in Brazil, "saber mexer com HTML" is more informal. "Manjar (de) HTML" is also possible - at least here in São Paulo -, but is very very informal! It's almost a slang, but works very well too.


----------



## J. Bailica

reka39 said:


> Ok, I got it. Do you believe is it more informal to say 'sabes trabalhar com HTML' or 'sabes mexer com HTML'? Moreover (this question goes to the Portuguese audience), do you use this kind of sentence in this side of the Atlantic too or it is just a Brazilian expression? Thanks!!



Não usamos 'mexer com' nesse sentido, tanto quanto me apercebo. 'Mexer em' já é mais fácil de se ouvir, mas normalmente com um pronome (por exemplo, 'isso', ou 'isto': "sabes mexer nisto?"; "eu não sei mexer nisso";...). Mas é bastante informal. 'Trabalhar' é mais formal, e também mais comum.


----------



## Carfer

J. Bailica said:


> Não usamos 'mexer com' nesse sentido, tanto quanto me apercebo. 'Mexer em' já é mais fácil de se ouvir, mas normalmente com um pronome (por exemplo, 'isso', ou 'isto': "sabes mexer nisto?"; "eu não sei mexer nisso";...). Mas é bastante informal. 'Trabalhar' é mais formal, e também mais comum.



Pois não, _'mexer com' _para nós significa interferir, ter impacto ou incidência em alguma coisa, ou então (talvez o mais comum) afectar emocionalmente alguém (vide os exemplos da englishmania #4). _'Saber mexer_' no sentido de  _'saber trabalhar com'_ alguma coisa, para nós pede a preposição _'em_', não _'com_' _('saber mexer em computadores', _por ex.).


----------



## Outsider

"Entendes de HTML?" "Entendes-te com o HTML?" Eu diria algo assim.


----------



## marta12

..ou 'sabes de HTLM?'


----------



## mglenadel

reka39 said:


> Thanks!! Now it's more clear. Just a question: in the first sentence you wrote 'mexeu com ele' because 've(r)-la de novo' is a verb, and the verb is considered as a masculine name, right? Perhaps it would be the same to write: 'o vê-la ...', am I right?



No. There is no masculine implied. The "mexeu com ele" is because the person who was 'moved' was a man. The phrase might have been "Vê-lo novamente mexeu com ela" because she saw him.


----------

